# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Brisbane City Council Development Advice Quote $515

## rule1110

Hi there 
I have sent a request to the Brisbane City Council to find out some information regarding what we can do to our existing house as it currently sits on a corner block. 
I just wanted to find out the following The site is a corner block located. The house currently faces north with street A being the front of the house. There is space available (approx 10m to the road) on the western side of the property facing street B. Information on what can be added to the house on the western side near street B (bathroom,bedrooms,carport,driveway) is requested. If bedrooms/bathrooms can be attached to the dwelling what are the setbacks that apply. If a driveway/carport can be added what are the setbacks that apply.Can the existing single driveway at Street A be widened to provide access to carport under new proposed deck area?New proposed covered deck area to connect to existing front deck. What setbacks apply to proposed deck on the attached plan.  
To answer these questions they have asked a fee of $515. Does that sound reasonable?
Cheers
Nial

----------


## joynz

I suggest visiting them in person for a chat about the setbacks.

----------


## barney118

I suggest you look online to their website and the DCP (development control plans) should be available for free and the information you need is right there to lookup.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rule1110

> I suggest you look online to their website and the DCP (development control plans) should be available for free and the information you need is right there to lookup.  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  yeah i did have a crack at that but I found it fairly difficult to interpret.

----------


## barney118

Dwelling house (small lot) code - Brisbane City Council planning scheme ePlan
 yes a little awkward, brisbane city plan part 5 tables of assessment: *9.3.8.3 Assessment criteria*(A) the side boundary setbacks specified in acceptable outcomes AO2.4 of Table 9.3.8.3.A of the Dwelling house (small lot) code; *AO2.3* Development results in a minimum street frontage setback that is:
 (a) on the primary street frontage:
 (i) 6m where all adjoining dwelling houses have a setback of 6m or more; or
 (ii) the same as the least setback, but not less than  3m, of an adjoining dwelling house where that dwelling house has a  setback less than 6m; or
 (iii) 3m where there is no adjoining dwelling house;
 (b) on a secondary street frontage:
 (i) 1.5m; or
 (ii) 0m for non-habitable spaces up to 3m building  height where the secondary street frontage is opposite to the primary  street frontage and the road reserve of the secondary street frontage is  8m or less wide and a minor road;
 (c) in addition to either (a) where the setback is less  than 5.5m or (b)(i) above, a minimum of 5.5m street frontage setback  for garages. *AO2.4*
 Development results in a minimum side boundary setback that is:
 (a) 1m for habitable spaces; or
 (b) 0.5m and a maximum height of 3.5m for non-habitable spaces only for a maximum length of:
 (i) 15m, where located in the Low–medium density  residential zone, Medium density residential zone or High density  residential zone; or
 (ii) 9m, where in the Low density residential zone or the Character residential zone; or
 (c) 0m where:
 (i) matching the extent of an existing built to boundary wall on the adjoining property; or
 (ii) the adjoining property is 300m2 or less and in the Residential zone category other than in the Character zone precinct of the Character residential zone; or
 (iii) on a lot with an average width of 7.5m or less where the adjoining property is 300m2  or less and in the Residential zone category other than in the  Character zone precinct of the Character residential zone and the  adjoining property has no existing built to the boundary wall; or
 (iv) on a lot with an average width of more than 7.5m  in the Low density residential zone or the Infill housing zone precinct  of the Character residential zone where the registered owner of the  adjoining premises does not object to a setback less than AO2.4(b) but  only for non-habitable spaces, a maximum height of 3m and a maximum  length of 9m.
 Note — A02.4(c)(ii) and (iii) apply to  the development of a dwelling house at the same time as an adjoining  dwelling house or adjoining dwelling houses developed at separate times.
 Editor's note—For the purpose of  satisfying A02.4(c)(iv), confirmation in writing in the form of a  statutory declaration from the registered owner of the adjoining  premises is required to be submitted to demonstrate compliance. *AO2.5*
 Development results in a minimum rear boundary setback that is:
 (a) 6m, where on a lot with an average depth of more than 25m; or
 (b) on a lot with an average depth of 25m or less:
 (i) 3m, for a wall up to 4.5m high;
 (ii) 4.5m, for a wall over 4.5m high.   
this should at least be able to talk to council customer service to get what you want

----------


## ringtail

Department of Housing and Public Works | Current parts 
The QDC should give you all you need to know for free. Depending on the size of your block, just follow whichever rules apply to you.

----------

